# Tried to fix Kitchen Sprayer



## dmrob (Jan 29, 2007)

The Sprayer head on my kitchen sink broke, so I went to the store and purchased a new sprayer head.  I have replaced these before in other houses, so I didn't think I would have a problem.  However, I ended up with 2 problems.  When I turn the water on with the faucet, it feels like there is a vacuum for a second and the faucet jerks before the water comes out.  At the same time the sprayer head leaks slightly.  I have removed the sprayer head several times thinking I had something not screwed on tight, but have not been able to fix the problem.  Any help would be appreciated.  Dori


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 30, 2007)

It sounds like you may have a vacum breaker in the base of the faucet that is not working properly.  When you push the button on the sprayer, it stops the flow through the faucet; let up and it changes back to the faucet.
The part that changes is fouled with minerals or just completely worn out. Sorry DM, it sounds like a new faucet is in order. I have never seen the mechanics of a sprayer accessible.
Glenn


----------



## dmrob (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, that's no fun!  Thanks for your help!
Dori


----------



## Daryl (Jan 30, 2007)

If your faucet has a swivel spout you should be able to take the spout off the center post and replace the piece that is located inthe center of the post it just sits in a small opening between th etop and bottom washers. (Called a diverter) Reassemble and voila! When you press the sprayer buttom this opens up another avenue for the water to travel just below the spigot . That causes the diverter to open and let water out the spryer. Usually run about eight bucks. Might as well replace the two washers too and make sure to apply plumbers grease to them when installed to allow the spout to slide down over them without nicking anything.


----------

